# Ambitionierter Einsteiger bittet um Rat! :)



## geko11 (31. März 2012)

Hey Forum..

Ich hab in ein paar Foren geschrieben, jedoch nie ne Antwort bekomm, weil dort nicht wirklich viel los ist..

Ich bin damals schon BMX gefahren, dieses war jedoch sehr schwer (halt das gewohnte Problem)
Jedenfalls möchte ich wieder Einsteigen, um auch mal Sportlicher Aktiv zu werden!
Meine faszination geht in richtung _Street_... Dirt find ich nicht wirklich und der Rest sagt mir auch nicht wirklich zu..
Ich hab nach langen Recherchen eine Seite gefunden, worin ein "Eastern Reaper" vergünstigt verkauft wird..
http://www.kunstform.org/de/eastern-bikes-reaper-2011-bmx-rad-p-1440

Wenn ich so drüber schau, seh ich keinen Grund es nicht zu holen?
Ist klar es ist ein Einsteiger Bike aber es sollte doch für den Anfang reichen, alles aus CrMo wies mit den Lagern aussieht trotz das diese nur BB sind, weiss ich nicht.
Aber es ist ja wie gesagt Einsteiger klasse..

Könnte man auf dieses Bike aufbauen? Um sich zu steigern?
Ich danke Euch schonmal für die Antworten, falls welche kommen 

LG erstmal..
Patrick


----------



## RISE (1. April 2012)

Auch wenn viele immer über Eastern oder deren Image meckern: ich hatte mit dem Eastern Reaper Aftermarmet Rahmen nie irgendwelche Probleme. 
Rein von der Ausstattung her kann man das Rad auch schon kaufen, für den Preis sollten auch die meisten Lager abgedichtet sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geko11 (1. April 2012)

Ein Kumpel meinte das Stereo gute Bikes baut.
Die auch vom Preis / Leistungsverhältniss gute Kompromisse machen und zur zeit gut im rennen sind?

Ist da was dran?

Aus welchen Gründen sollte Eastern denn ein schlechtes Image haben?


----------



## RISE (2. April 2012)

Stereo ist auch ok.

Das mit Eastern ist wie gesagt für mich ein hartnäckiges Gerücht und resultiert eigentlich aus diversen Leichtbauteilen, die desöfteren mal kaputt gegangen sind, darüber hinaus eben auch an der Vielzahl von Kompletträdern. Schlechte Teile, bzw. welche die kaputtgehen baut jeder Hersteller mal, ich kann über den Rahmen nichts schlechtes sagen. Wie es mit den restlichen Teilen steht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## geko11 (2. April 2012)

Mhh... Also ich hab mich jetzt für das Eastern Axis entschieden..

Ich hoffe ich werde es nicht bereuen! 
Ich glaube ja wenn sie öfters Fehlerhafte Teile einbauen würden, wären sie nicht lange am Markt oder?

Gebrauchsgegenstände können nunmal unter extremen Bedingungen auch kapitulieren..

Ich werds sehen, wies kommt! Solange ich mich nicht Verletze dabei! 

Schön abend noch!


----------



## Stirni (2. April 2012)

geko11 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja wenn sie öfters Fehlerhafte Teile einbauen würden, wären sie nicht lange am Markt oder?




KHE hält sich seit Jahren. Aber denke nur wegen dem Freecoaster.


----------



## geko11 (2. April 2012)

Naja.. Da kann ich nicht wirklich mitwirken.
Ich hab da keine Erfahrung..

Ich glaube aber das es nicht zu Ernsten Sachen kommen wird..
Sollte dies so sein, kann man ja immer noch auf Kulanz hoffen, seitens des BMX Shops oder des Herstellers...

LG


----------



## Stirni (2. April 2012)

Meine damalige Freundin hatte auch mal ein Eastern Komplettrad..sogar aus Zweiter Hand. Die Nabe davon fahr ich grad noch im 24" weiter und auch ansonsten gabs nie probleme.

Über eastern wird immer viel gemeckert,weils auch zig millionen Leute fahren und deshalb halt viel kaputt geht.


----------



## geko11 (2. April 2012)

Das hört man doch gern 
Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von den "Standard" Kurbeln von Eastern?
Die sehen auf den Fotos ziemlich 'Billig' aus.. sind ja 48 Spline also ja die besten die man bekommen kann von der Bauart her..

Sind die wirklich so viel Besser als normal 3 Teilige 6, 8, 10 Spline oder derartige?


----------



## RISE (3. April 2012)

Naja, besser sei mal dahin gestellt. Das Problem mit den 48 Spline Achsen ist meistens eine ausgenudelte Verzahnung und das daraus resultierende Spiel des Kurbelarms auf der Achse. Kann passieren - muss natürlich nicht. 
Kurbelprobleme sind aber nicht meine Wissensstärke, mit ner Primo Kurbel passiert sowas jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## *Souly* (5. April 2012)

Stirni schrieb:


> .
> 
> Über eastern wird immer viel gemeckert,weils auch zig millionen Leute fahren und deshalb halt viel kaputt geht.



Gilt übrigens auch für KHE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (6. April 2012)

Überforder den Jungen doch nicht. Er hat extra den Anfängerleitfaden gepaukt und das steht da nun mal so drin. 

Bei KHE liegt das denke ich nicht daran. Die Firma versucht eben auch bei ihren Komplettradsegment leichte Räder anzubieten und das führt dann unter anderem zu schmalen Singlewallfelgen und Hiten Rahmen mit geringen Wandstärken. 

Zu den Rädern. Im Preisbereich von 650 Euro sollte man das Felt Pyre kaufen. Das ist mit Abstand das beste Rad.


----------



## Stirni (6. April 2012)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Überforder den Jungen doch nicht. Er hat extra den Anfängerleitfaden gepaukt und das steht da nun mal so drin.



Oder Erfahrungen mit beiden Firmen gemacht. Eastern positiv, KHE nicht.


----------



## geko11 (7. April 2012)

Ja nene ... mich Ã¼berfordert schon keiner so schnell 
Das Pyre ist ziemlich Teuer, das Eastern sagt mir ja nur zu, weil es rund 150â¬ runtergesetzt ist, weil es warscheinlich eine 2011er Version ist.
Das 2012er Pyre kostet ja glatte 650â¬...

Aber du sagtest ja schon, im Preisbereich von 650. 


EDIT: Aber verdammt, du hast mich echt zum Nachdenken gebracht  *lol*

Aber ist das nicht ein wenig "Ãbertrieben" als Einsteiger Bike?


----------



## geko11 (7. April 2012)

So jetz mal ganz gechillt..

Macht mal Vorschläge...
Ich wollte mir eigentlich das Axis holen, weil es Probleme mit dem Bestellen gab, hab ich jetz nochmal die volle Auswahl.

Eastern - Axis

Felt - Pyre (Welches ich nicht so wirklich schön finde..)

WTP - Trust wie siehts damit aus? (ANscheinend keine Double Wall Felgen..)

... - ?

Ist es wirklich so wichtig, das man die Kurbel Links oder Rechts fahren kann? Ich mein, Grinden tut man doch eh auf jeder Seite, ist doch egal wo der Zahnkranz ist?

Ich bin gewillt 600 rauszuwerfen ^^ ...  650 absolut oberste Grenze da blutet mir schon alles, auch wenn das für Euch "Normal" ist..^^

Also haut mal rein.


----------



## petersq0n (12. April 2012)

Zum Thema LHD oder RHD:
Jeder hat seine bevorzugte Seite auf der man Grindet. Grindest du zB auf der rechten Seite bevorzugt, wäre für dich eine LHD Kurbel und eine LHD Nabe ratsam, da du warscheinlich dann die Kette nicht so oft schrottest wie wenn du RHD Kurbel und Nabe fährst.
Ist es aber genau anders rum, das du eher auf der linken Seite bevorzugt Grindest, würde ich dir zu RHD Nabe und Kurbel raten.

Jedoch ist das ganze KEIN muss. Ich selbst grinde bevorzugt auf der rechten Seite und fahre RHD. Solang du nicht übermäßig viel Beton oder andere raue Oberflächen grindest, kommst du auch damit zurecht ( Sprich Handrails oder so ).

Wenn du natürlich eine Kurbel hast, die RHD und LHD geht, ist es auch nicht schlecht, da du dann nurnoch schauen musst das du die passende Nabe hast sprich LHD oder RHD.

Zum Thema welches Rad:
Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber in erster Linie solltest du wirklich nach dem Aussehen gehen. Wenn du ein Rad hast, was dir gar nicht zu sagt, wirst du bestimmt auch nicht so gerne damit fahren.

Kriterien auf die du achten solltest:
Würde in erster Linie schauen das du auf jeden fall denn Rahmen full Cromo hast. Perfekt wäre es wenn die Gabel auch noch full Cromo wäre. 
Ob die Felge double Wall ist oder nicht ist gar nicht so sehr relevant. Die meisten haben auf jeden fall hinten eine double Wall und wenn du vorne keine hast, find ich es persönlich auch nicht schlimm. Ich selbst hatte vorne lange Zeit keine und habe es weder geschafft sie zu verbiegen oder ganz zu Schrotten. (Fahre Street)

Gute Grundlage:
Mirraco No.7 
Ist full Cromo, hinterrad ist double Wall. Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass das Vorderrad eben nicht double Wall ist und loose Ball gelagert ist.

Hoff konnt dir bisschen helfen.

Greetz


----------



## geko11 (12. April 2012)

Hi.. 

Hab mich für das Pyre entschieden. Aussehen passt find ich gut, ich werd mir nur mal Weisse oder Grüne Speichen holen 

Ich hab 6 Shops befragt, nach dem Pyre es ist überall Ausverkauft und nicht mehr Lieferbar, aber EIN einziger Shop hat es ran bekommen 

Ich freu mich! 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

